# General > Recipes >  Toastie fillings!

## floyed

I am looking for some new toastie fillings to try out any suggestions :Grin:

----------


## sjr014

Shouldn't of looked at this thread am hungry just thinking bout it!  Love toasties my fave is cheese n onion na very exciting!  Had a chicken tikka n cheese when i was on hols in the summer sounds awful but it was yummy!

----------


## dirtywicker

cheese & smoked sausage

----------


## Dorrie

Cheese with chopped salami and lea and perrins!  Mmmmmm

----------


## alanatkie

Tuna mayo & cheese

bacon grill, onion & cheese

Banana & a wee sprinkle o sugar mmmm

----------


## biker5

Cheese Ham (or Bacon) And Beans! Canna beat it!

----------


## suzy

mashed banana and lemon curd....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## dolly

Mines would have to be cheese & haggis, sounds weird but very yummy  ::

----------


## router

un or smoked bacon and camenbert or brie is nice,good on panini bread too

----------


## Bakerbhoy

Cheese and strawberry jam but watch out jam gets a tad hot!!!  It is lovely yum yum!!!!

----------


## Hibeechick

> Cheese and strawberry jam but watch out jam gets a tad hot!!!  It is lovely yum yum!!!!


mmmmm yumm!!! 

Used to live on toasties when I was working in Edinburgh. Spag bol, Stew, beans and cheese, Curry and rice, chicken and cheese but my all time favourite...ham, cheese and pineapple!

----------


## padfoot

hmm my fav has always been cornbeef and cheese its brill

----------


## trix

nice thread floyedy...

ma all time fave is cheese on one bit o' bried, an some sliced ingin, then mayo (light obviously  :: ) on anither bit o' bried wi some sweetcorn sprinkled on, a slice o' ham or cooked chicken maybe...

throw 'e brieds tilgither an fire'er in guid auld 'georgie bie'...

5 menids later - ye'v got hiven in yer mooth  :Wink: 

they should come wi a public health warnin tho - very addictive...

----------


## A9RUNNER

I would vote for baked beans and cheese, I once tried some noodles at that wasnt so good!!

----------


## Julia

cheese and salami, it's well yummy!

----------


## evo4

Try brie, cranberry jelly and some red onion (yummy)

----------


## Nibbler

This is ma favourite but too messy for a toastie machine.

Toast two slices of bread.  Put cheese on one slice and put under the grill.  Spread syrup on the other slice.  Once the cheese has melted slap the both together and mmmm.  Lovely.

God I wish I had Golden Syrup in e house but I have banned it!!!!  :: 

If you do try it, make sure you have a plate.  I always left e crusts till last cos they were handy for cleaning up e drips of syrup that ended up on e plate.

Tesco's, Tesco's.  I hear Tesco's calling me  ::

----------


## floyed

> This is ma favourite but too messy for a toastie machine.
> 
> Toast two slices of bread.  Put cheese on one slice and put under the grill.  Spread syrup on the other slice.  Once the cheese has melted slap the both together and mmmm.  Lovely.
> 
> God I wish I had Golden Syrup in e house but I have banned it!!!! 
> 
> If you do try it, make sure you have a plate.  I always left e crusts till last cos they were handy for cleaning up e drips of syrup that ended up on e plate.
> 
> Tesco's, Tesco's.  I hear Tesco's calling me



Very strange combo, might give it a try tho :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I love toasties! I lived on them when i was pregnant! I cudna get enough o them!  :Smile:  

How can i make a cheese and bean toastie without making a mess? Have only ever had em when out for lunch so dont know how to make them!

----------


## ett23

> I love toasties! I lived on them when i was pregnant! I cudna get enough o them!  
> 
> How can i make a cheese and bean toastie without making a mess? Have only ever had em when out for lunch so dont know how to make them!


Well you obviously need to have a toastie maker, then when you're putting the filling on top of the first slice of bread only put a small amount on. Preferably drain the beans first so there's not too much liquid as it's likely to go every where when you put the second slice of bread on top and try to close the lid. Also less liquid is better because once it's cooked it tends to spurt out of the toastie and dribble down your arm/chin like molten lava - ouch!  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Well you obviously need to have a toastie maker, then when you're putting the filling on top of the first slice of bread only put a small amount on. Preferably drain the beans first so there's not too much liquid as it's likely to go every where when you put the second slice of bread on top and try to close the lid. Also less liquid is better because once it's cooked it tends to spurt out of the toastie and dribble down your arm/chin like molten lava - ouch!


Maybe i like the mess!!!  ::  Naw less mess more taste! Thanks very much indeed!

----------


## floyed

> Maybe i like the mess!!!  Naw less mess more taste! Thanks very much indeed!



My um used to make beans on toast with cheese melted on top under the grill she used to call them bean pizzas.  I cant remember the last time i had them mmm!!

----------


## ett23

> My um used to make beans on toast with cheese melted on top under the grill she used to call them bean pizzas. I cant remember the last time i had them mmm!!


We had the same thing but we called them cheese beanoz!  :Wink:

----------


## JWM

I like mashed up fish fingers with heinz spaghetti on my toastie.
aming what you can come u with after a gd saturday night on e drink

----------


## Nibbler

> Very strange combo, might give it a try tho


 
You should try it floyed.  There is just something about it that hits the spot  :: .

Let me know if you do and what you think of it  :Smile:

----------

